# Tug Membership



## Stingrae (Jul 8, 2008)

I used PayPal to pay for my Tug membership on June 30th and have not received my confirming email yet. Does anybody have any idea how long it takes? 
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 8, 2008)

You should have recieved an email right after paying. 

You need to log in.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 8, 2008)

Send a PM (Private Message) to TUGBrian and he'll get you all straight.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 8, 2008)

paypal is the only one of the 3 online payment options that does not provide instant access...however you would have recieved your email "tug new membership guide" that same day if paid during business hours...or the next day if paid after hours.

I would suggest checking your spam/junk/bulk email folder as that is where an ever increasing number of our membership emails get placed these days.

some domains (cableone.net for example) just flat out block emails from us despite our continued requests to have that reversed...they dont seem to care.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 8, 2008)

and on a side note...after looking up your email...we have discussed this earlier today and you supplied me with your work email to which i sent the membership guide again.


----------

